# Circuito de leds en paralelo



## yeyo_gato (May 26, 2009)

ola amigos.

estaba intentando montar un circuito de tiras de led la verdad no se cuantos pueden entrar en cada tira supongo k al rededor de 20 leds....se como conectarlos en paralelo pero no se como ni donde poner la resistencia ni que tipo de resistencia tengo que ponerle.... lo conectare a 12v y las resistencias que tengo son de 470ohm me valdrian esas o tendria que comprar otras?


----------



## fer_b (May 26, 2009)

Proba con esto   

http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator


----------



## algp (May 26, 2009)

No considero recomendable poner diodos LED en paralelo en forma directa.

Pequeñas variaciones en la tension caracteristica de cada LED podrian ocasionar grandes diferencias de corriente con el resultado que la intensidad de cada LED seria diferente.

Para tu caso me parece mas recomendable 5 ramas en paralelo, donde cada rama tiene 4 LEDs y una resistencia de 270hom, todos en serie. ( asumiendo 2.2V tension de diodo LED y 18mA ).

Suerte


----------



## fernandoae (May 26, 2009)

Deben haber 40 temas iguales a este, te recomiendo que antes de abrir un tema uses el buscador interno del foro.


----------

